# Mi Band 2 review



## bee (Oct 26, 2016)

I got the Mi Band 2 recently.
Here is my full review and my first video for my channel

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWXzF6U9z8s[/YOUTUBE]

I would love to hear your feedback


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 27, 2016)

video isnt working


----------



## bee (Oct 27, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> video isnt working



sorry!
here's the link
Mi Band 2 Full Review - YouTube


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 27, 2016)

good review. good accent. good voice.


----------



## bee (Oct 27, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> good review. good accent. good voice.



thanks for the encouragement buddy


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 27, 2016)

Good review. Hoping to see more videos from you soon.


----------



## bee (Oct 28, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Good review. Hoping to see more videos from you soon.



I'll keep doing my best but unfortunately, people around me have not so latest gadgets (more than a year old atleast) so for the next video I'm thinking of doing a top 10 new apps or something of that sort


----------

